# Backyard knife/ first rehandle



## SpikeC (Mar 31, 2011)

I found this knife in the backyard when I bought this house back in '74. It was in bad shape, so it was used for occasional root pruning and such. The handle was loose and full of cracks and the blade was well pitted. 
After I received my Takeda gyuto I got a different perspective on irregular surfaces in the sides of knives, so I decided to redo the handle and sharpen the old thing up. Then I saw someone reshape the blade of a very similar knife over at the other forum, and got more ideas, which may or may not see the light of day.
Anyway, I uncovered a makers mark, it was made by the Ontario Knife Company. The blade is 14 inches long.


----------



## 99Limited (Mar 31, 2011)

This is the style of knife I wish Dave M. would commission. :thumbsup:


----------



## kalaeb (Mar 31, 2011)

I think Ontario Knife company and Old Hickory are one and the same. I love the knives. Pretty sure it is 1095 carbon and the ones I have are very hard. If Dave did one like this I would be all over it. I think you will find it takes a pretty good and durable edge.


----------



## Eamon Burke (Mar 31, 2011)

That's a good job! Can't beat the "quality tool left outside for a while" finish.

I really gotta get one of those Old Hickories.


----------



## Dave Martell (Mar 31, 2011)

Cool re-do Spike.


----------



## Dave Martell (Mar 31, 2011)

99Limited said:


> This is the style of knife I wish Dave M. would commission. :thumbsup:





kalaeb said:


> If Dave did one like this I would be all over it.




So this is the butcher's knife you guys are thinking about? I thought you were all going for the scimitar? Either way would work for me.


----------



## Jim (Mar 31, 2011)

Dave Martell said:


> So this is the butcher's knife you guys are thinking about? I thought you were all going for the scimitar? Either way would work for me.


 
Welll the front half of the knife is one, no?


----------



## SpikeC (Mar 31, 2011)

I call it a kuro-ouchie finish!


----------



## kalaeb (Mar 31, 2011)

Dave Martell said:


> So this is the butcher's knife you guys are thinking about? I thought you were all going for the scimitar? Either way would work for me.


 
Are you serious about doing a butcher knife? I would have been in on your gyuto series, I just did not need an 11th gyuto, but I only have 2 butcher knives. Like I said, I would be all over that one.


----------



## 99Limited (Mar 31, 2011)

Dave Martell said:


> So this is the butcher's knife you guys are thinking about? I thought you were all going for the scimitar? Either way would work for me.



I've been trying to find one of these knives for months. Well, I guess if I looked somewhere beside ebay I might have already picked one up. I want one to use as my BBQ knife. I just bought a WSM grill today and the weather will be getting good here in a couple of weeks. Smelling good in the neighborhood.


----------



## wenus2 (Apr 1, 2011)

I have an old Ontario Knife Co. chef knife that's profile is nearly identical to my 210mm Konosuke gyuto.
As mentioned, it's a really good knife. Takes a good edge and holds it fairly well, takes a beating too. I use it for the more unsavory tasks around my kitchen. Rust forms quite fast though, iirc, just a couple of minutes.

You handle looks good. Better than what came on them new. I should do something with mine too, it's ratty, add it to the list I suppose....


----------



## spinblue (Apr 1, 2011)

johndoughy said:


> That's a good job! Can't beat the "quality tool left outside for a while" finish.



Think more in terms of "patina", well, well, seasoned patina. :thumbsup:


----------



## Craig (Apr 1, 2011)

I love old knives.


----------



## SpikeC (Apr 1, 2011)

To 99limited:
I have found a few used ones in a local knife store for not much money. Would you like me to get some pics and measurements for you? If they don't ship I could expedite the process for you.


----------

